# Is it just me, or...



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

Does this team have like the worst name for ANY team in the NBA? I'm not sure why I don't like it, but it's horrible.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

It wont be bad once everybody gets used to it, I thought the Grizzles were the worst name in the NBA but know it seems normal.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

the worst name for a team has to be the nuggets......


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

It's not that the Bobcats is THAT horrible, but it's just how played out the panther/jaguar theme is.

We have the Panthers & Jaguars already in the NFL.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

They picked a name that is used for like 90% of Elementary/Jr. High/ High Schools. Lame.


----------

